# ASUS bottone wireless

## 102376

ho un problema non riesco a far funzionare il bottone per accendere e spegnere il wi-fi

quello che c'è scritto sotto dovrebbe funzionare, è stato preso dall acpi di ubuntu.

il problema è che quando va a richiamare la /sys/class/net/eth1//device/power/state IN GENTOO non esiste, dico gentoo perchè in altre distro esiste.

allora cercando e ricercando trovo il /sys/class/net/eth1//device/enable.

provo ma non funziona nulla.

anzi poi mi si inpalla il PC. dove sbaglio???? grazie

 *Quote:*   

> # WiFi button
> 
> 0000005d)
> 
> state=`. /etc/acpi/wireless.sh`
> ...

 

----------

## Luca89

Dipende tutto dalla configurazione del kernel, controlla i diversi .config e guarda se ci sono differenze tra le varie distro.

----------

## 102376

in quale punto ???? cioè dove vado a spulciare...

----------

## 102376

trovato.....  Driver model /sys/device...../power/state, PERO' dice che è DEPRECATED

dice che questa cosa non lavora molto bene, per i pochi test fatti, ed è per quello che è stata tolta. pero' non ho capito come risolvere senza sta cosa

----------

## GiRa

Io uso questo metodo:

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ -x /sys/class/net/wlan0/ ]

    then

    logger "Turning off WiFi"

    /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

    rmmod ipw2100

else

    logger "Turning on WiFi"

    modprobe ipw2100

    /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

fi

```

Non è necessario lanciare lo start e lo stop dato che Gentoo attualmente autoavvia i servizi net.* quando si carica il driver opportuno, io ho disabilitato questa feature da /etc/conf.d/rc.

----------

## 102376

ma io volevo disattivare la periferica e non togliere il modulo.

quello script non ho mica ben capito che fa.  che rileva con quel --x  /sys/class/net/wlan0/

----------

## lucapost

 *man bash wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        -x file
> 
>               True if file exists and is executable.
> ...

 

----------

## GiRa

Io davo per scontato che scaricare il modulo equivalesse a spegnere la periferica, effettivamente così è più elegante:

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ `cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2100/*/rf_kill` == 0 ]

    then

    logger "Turning off WiFi, leaving module on"

    /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

    /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 txpower off

else

    logger "Turning on WiFi, not reloading the module"

    /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 txpower off

    /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

fi

```

Ovviamente tu avrai una direcotory diversa da ipw2100.

----------

## 102376

ok perfetto tutto funziona perfettamente.

ovviamente quel doppio txpower off non va bene 

```

#!/bin/bash

if [ `cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2100/*/rf_kill` == 0 ]

    then

    logger "Turning off WiFi, leaving module on"

    /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

    /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 txpower off

else

    logger "Turning on WiFi, not reloading the module"

    /sbin/iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

    /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

fi 

```

----------

## Obstacle1

Bravo de vecchi faghe veder ti chi che ze el vero programmator.....altro che la scrafa!!!

----------

